
Benchmarking PostgreSQL in AWS, GCP, Azure, DO and UpCloud - oskari
http://blog.aiven.io/2017/12/postgresql-cloud-performance.html
======
matt4077
Time and time again, Google just blows AWS out of the a water. Results like
these make me wonder when Amazon will stop resting on their laurels.

------
oskari
We compare PostgreSQL 10 performance in two regions for all five IAAS
providers with a couple of VM sizes. Local NVMe SSDs are also compared to
network disks in AWS and GCP.

